# A Little Sour Dough Bread



## gary s (Jan 21, 2018)

15 or 16 years ago I got on a bread kick, actually the lady that lived beside my Mom got me started. Gave me some Sour Dough Starter and that was it. Flash forward a bunch of years. We were talking about how good that bread was, especially when its right out of the oven and slathered  with butter. So a few weeks ago I dug out my old recipe, got my starter going and i'm back in the bread business.
The recipe I have makes 3 loafs. So once a week I make 3 loafs. I give one to the neighbor who looks forward to some nice warm bread, and I keep the other two.

Here are the directions:

*Potato Flake Sourdough Starter and Bread Recipe*


*Potato flakes make an easy starter for sourdough **bread**. This is a variation of friendship starter for breads. With attention, you can keep this starter going for a very long time. It will continue to gather wild **yeast** from the air and just get better. As with most yeast breads, you will need to plan ahead for rising time when you use the starter to bake bread.*

*Ingredients:*


*Starter (first time):*
*1 cup warm water*
*1/2 cup sugar*
*1 package (2-1/4 teaspoons) dry yeast*
*3 level Tablespoons instant potato flakes*
*.*
*Starter Feeder (subsequent times):*
*1 cup warm water*
*1/2 cup sugar*
*3 Tablespoons potato flakes*
*.*
*To Make Bread:*
*6 cups bread flour*
*1 Tablespoon salt*
*1/2 cup sugar*
*1/2 cup oil*
*1-1/4 cups warm water*
*1 cup starter (See notes below)*
*Preparation:*

*First Time Starter Directions:
Mix water, sugar, **yeast**, and **potato** flakes. Let ferment on counter for two days. Then feed with starter feeder (below). If you get starter from someone else, you can omit this step. 

Starter Feeder:
Combine water, sugar, and potato flakes. Add to starter. Let stand on countertop eight hours. Refrigerate 3 to 5 days, then make bread. 

After using 1 cup of the starter for dough, pour one cup back into container and refrigerate. Discard any other starter. Store starter in refrigerator. 

When you are ready to make more bread or every 3 to 5 days add starter feeder mix again. Stir well and leave on the counter overnight or all day (about 12 hours). 

To Make Bread:
Add flour, salt, sugar, oil, and water to starter. Mix well. Knead on a floured surface for 5 to 10 minutes. Put dough into a greased bowl. Cover with a wet dish towel and let it rise in a warm place overnight or all day (about 12 hours). 

Punch down. Knead on a floured surface to get any air bubbles out. 

Spray 3 loaf pans with cooking spray and divide dough approximately equal into the 3 pans (shaping into loaf form). Let rise 6 to 8 hours, covered loosely. 

Bake at 350 degrees F. for 25 to 30 minutes. *



Here is a couple of Pics


All ready to go into the oven








And after 30 min. in the oven,  Wish you could smell these MMMmmmm







Thanks for looking

Gart


----------



## Griff 4570 (Jan 21, 2018)

Those look great. Haven't made sourdough in years myself. Now you shamed me into it, I'll have to dig out the recipes. I love bread but biscuits and pancakes are my weakness.


----------



## oddegan (Jan 21, 2018)

Eggs Benedict on homemade sour dough with some homemade back bacon and hollandaise. That might have to happen this week.


----------



## gary s (Jan 21, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Eggs Benedict on homemade sour dough with some homemade back bacon and hollandaise. That might have to happen this week.



Now that sounds good Eggs Benedict is my favorite

Gary


----------



## oddegan (Jan 21, 2018)

My wife makes sourdough English muffin bread and probably half of all the back bacon I make ends up as eggs Benedict or just good old bacon sammies on it. Good stuff. She's the baker in this family. Good thing I'm a runner or I'd weigh 300 pounds!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 21, 2018)

Wish I had starter and be able to make bread like that.   I have made Rollers break.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 21, 2018)

Yessir Gary!


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 21, 2018)

Looks great, Gary! Sadly, I let my starter get too acidic and lost it at ten years of age.


----------



## natej (Jan 22, 2018)

They look great! Sure could go for a slice or 2 with some balsamic vinegar & olive oil.. mmm


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 22, 2018)

Gary, I can almost smell your bread from here, looks delicious!


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice looking bread! I still have problems keeping bread soft for a day.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2018)

Great looking bread Gary!
Judy has just recently gotten into making sourdough bread & got some starter from the 1700's. 
Pretty cool huh!
Al


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks Guys  Its great stuff

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2018)

Boy, does that look good!! :)

Bet it's awesome!!---Like.

Bear


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> Nice looking bread! I still have problems keeping bread soft for a day.
> Richie



I put bread in a ziplock bag and into the fridge.


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2018)

I just save old bread wrappers and use them  

Gary


----------



## idahopz (Jan 22, 2018)

That looks wonderful! You can't purchase anything that even comes close to home baked bread in my area.


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2018)

idahopz said:


> That looks wonderful! You can't purchase anything that even comes close to home baked bread in my area.



Give it a shot its super easy    I'll post the how to and directions

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2018)

Here it is   I'll put it with the first post also

*Potato Flake Sourdough Starter and Bread Recipe*


*Potato flakes make an easy starter for sourdough **bread**. This is a variation of friendship starter for breads. With attention, you can keep this starter going for a very long time. It will continue to gather wild **yeast** from the air and just get better. As with most yeast breads, you will need to plan ahead for rising time when you use the starter to bake bread.*

*Ingredients:*


*Starter (first time):*
*1 cup warm water*
*1/2 cup sugar*
*1 package (2-1/4 teaspoons) dry yeast*
*3 level Tablespoons instant potato flakes*
*.*
*Starter Feeder (subsequent times):*
*1 cup warm water*
*1/2 cup sugar*
*3 Tablespoons potato flakes*
*.*
*To Make Bread:*
*6 cups bread flour*
*1 Tablespoon salt*
*1/2 cup sugar*
*1/2 cup oil*
*1-1/4 cups warm water*
*1 cup starter (See notes below)*
*Preparation:*

*First Time Starter Directions:
Mix water, sugar, **yeast**, and **potato** flakes. Let ferment on counter for two days. Then feed with starter feeder (below). If you get starter from someone else, you can omit this step. 

Starter Feeder:
Combine water, sugar, and potato flakes. Add to starter. Let stand on countertop eight hours. Refrigerate 3 to 5 days, then make bread. 

After using 1 cup of the starter for dough, pour one cup back into container and refrigerate. Discard any other starter. Store starter in refrigerator. 

When you are ready to make more bread or every 3 to 5 days add starter feeder mix again. Stir well and leave on the counter overnight or all day (about 12 hours). 

To Make Bread:
Add flour, salt, sugar, oil, and water to starter. Mix well. Knead on a floured surface for 5 to 10 minutes. Put dough into a greased bowl. Cover with a wet dish towel and let it rise in a warm place overnight or all day (about 12 hours). 

Punch down. Knead on a floured surface to get any air bubbles out. 

Spray 3 loaf pans with cooking spray and divide dough approximately equal into the 3 pans (shaping into loaf form). Let rise 6 to 8 hours, covered loosely. 

Bake at 350 degrees F. for 25 to 30 minutes. *


----------



## motocrash (Jan 22, 2018)

Gary,have you ever used the flavored potato like butter herb?

Bill


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Gary,have you ever used the flavored potato like butter herb?
> 
> Bill



Nope  like I said I got this from my Mom'a next door neighbor so I go with what she told me/
One thing i did way back then I started making different types of SD Bread  Jalapeno / Cheese
Sun dried Tomato and some others I don't remember

Gary


----------



## idahopz (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the recipe and instructions, Gary!


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Thanks for the recipe and instructions, Gary!



Don't mind a bit any of my post are recipe friendly. If I didn't post it ask me or remind me.
Sharing is what its all about

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2018)

Great job there Gary yup and brought back some memories of days gone by. Ah sour dough bread sammies with just about anything brisket, sausage and bacon and egg yes sir.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 23, 2018)

It's been decades since I let my starter die.  Now, of course, I want to bake sourdough bread.  Thanks for the idea and recipe my friend.
POINT
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 23, 2018)

natej said:


> They look great! Sure could go for a slice or 2 with some balsamic vinegar & olive oil.. mmm



Oh yeah.  I love that.
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Jan 24, 2018)

gary s said:


> Don't mind a bit any of my post are recipe friendly. If I didn't post it ask me or remind me.
> Sharing is what its all about


Gary,do you tightly cover or loosely cover the starter in the fridge?

Bill


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 24, 2018)

Where can I buy starter?


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 27, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Where can I buy starter?


Some stores carry dried sourdough starter or you can order fresh online from places like Breadtopia, etc.


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 27, 2018)

Those look great, Gary. That reminds me, I need to feed my starter.


----------



## gary s (Jan 27, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Where can I buy starter?



Make your own My Recipe tells you how and how to keep it going

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2018)

You can use Gary's recipe for starter or make your own just using some yeast and flour and water there is enough wild yeast in the air to make it work have done it many times. Get tired of fooling with it let die then later decide to do again and start another starter yeast.

Warren


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 27, 2018)

I did an even mix of flour and water and set it on the patio for a couple of days.


----------

